# Honda LPGA Thailand Preview, Pairings, & Discussions



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The LPGA moves to Thailand this week for the playing of the Honda LPGA Thailand. Many of you may remember last year's exciting finish when Anna Nordqvist outlasted Inbee Park and won by 2 strokes. 

This will be tournament #4 of 33 on this year's LPGA schedule. 

Here are the Key details: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Honda Thailand LPGA Preview


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

The pairings for the first round are now available: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Honda Thailand LPGA Preview


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the leaders after round 1: 

1	Stacy Lewis	-6	
1	Yani Tseng	-6	
1	Brittany Lang	-6	
4	Suzann Pettersen	-5	
4	Ariya Jutanugarn	-5	
4	a-Budsabakorn Sukapan	-5	
4	Lizette Salas	-5	

For complete results: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Honda Thailand LPGA Preview


----------



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Here are the final results: 

1	Amy Yang	-15	F 
2	Yani Tseng	-13	F 
2	Mirim Lee	-13	F 
2	Stacy Lewis	-13	F 
5	Beatriz Recari	-12	F 
5	Sei Young Kim	-12	F 

For full results: 

TONY'S LPGA REPORT: Honda Thailand LPGA Preview


----------

